
Runit – a Unix init scheme with service supervision - pcr910303
http://smarden.org/runit/
======
igor47
I love runit, though these days, if I'm not having k8s handle my process
supervision I'm likely to just write a unit file for systemd

------
polski-g
I've been using this for years on sysvinit systems for processes which are
known to crash. It's great.

------
theonemind
looks like a re-implementation of DJB's daemontools.

Some servers at work have this. I don't like it very much. Continuously,
blindly restarting services masks more problems than it solves.

~~~
igor47
Resilience and observability are related, but not the same. Some crashing is
inevitable, and in fact should be expected if you practice "fail fast". For
best results, process supervision should be used with other tools, such as
exception tracking, log analytics, or metric monitoring that includes a metric
for restarts.

